# Estrarre tar.xz

## neretux

Sto installando funtoo ma quando provo a scompattare ilo tar.xz come da documentazione http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Funtoo_Linux_Installation#Prepare_Hard_Disk mi esce questo errore:

```
# tar xvJpf stage3-latest.tar.xz

lzma: SetDecoderProperties() error

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

```

Come risolvo? Come livecd sto usando sabayon 4.1.

----------

## Onip

avranno un problema con i loro mirror. chiedi a loro, ne sapranno sicuramente di più a riguardo. funtoo non è gentoo.

----------

## neretux

Ok pardon, credevo fosse uguale chiedere qui, comunque ho risolto usando una distro live molto piu' recente. Grazie ugualmente.

----------

